# Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006



## Nordangler (1. Januar 2006)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes, neues und gesundes Jahr. Das euch auch dieses Jahr die Meerforelle gewogen ist.:m 
Also ihr wisst, was hier rein kommt. Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Angeln und schreiben.

Sven


----------



## Seatrout (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

So, nach all dem Sylvesterstress war ich heute wieder los!

Ort:Schleimünde
Zeit:!14.00-14.45
Wasser.leicht trüb
Wind:No 2
Wassertemp.:ca.5grad
Köder:Snaps
Fänge:45er Mefo
Netter tag mit viel fisch,schon beim ersten wurf kontakt,aber wie immer nach 2 sec. weg.So ging es dann auch weiter,15ter wurf wieder fisch und weg,dann den Drilling kleiner und der nächste wurf saß.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Christian D (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wo: Sierksdorf
Wann: 9.00 - 14 Uhr
Womit: Salty 18 gr., Thor 22gr
Wasser: Klar, glatt, Ententeich
Was: Nichts! Kein Kontakt, nichts gesehen, nichts gespührt

Besonderes: Es waren noch 2 weitere Angler im Wasser. Beide ebenfalls nix. Das Wasser war glasklar und weit zurück. Man konnte also ohne weiteres auf die zweite Bank waten. Es waren auch keine Netze im Wasser. Die Fischer werden ihre Gründe haben.
Danach bin ich noch nach Brodten, dort allerdings nur noch ein zwei Würfchen gemacht.

Ich bleib am Ball!#6


----------



## wobbler michi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

War mal wieder ein ganz normaler Angeltag.
6 Uhr in HH los,und in Segeberg bemerk das mein Filiermesser und der Fischeimer noch im Keller stehen#q ,naja dann muß der erwartete Fang in
die Kunststoffbox,OK
In Dazendorf gleich Belly aufpumpen und nebenbei nettes Gespräch mit einen 
anderen Angler,aber dann so ein zischen ?
Naja der Schlauch der Hauptkammer ist hin:v ,OK,Ersatzschlauch raus und erneut pumpen.
So noch den Kescher ?Wo is das Netz :c ?
Zum Glück nur das kleine Band neu einziehen,naja mach ich in Ruhe zuhause,
in der Kiste liegt noch mein alter.
Wie gut das ich einen Kombi habe,und für alle Fälle das meiste doppelt
mitnehme.
So in Dazendorf von 8.30 - 11.30 mit Belly
3 x Dorch Ü 50
und Mf 38cm,schwimmt wieder,und eine im springen ab.
Beide Mf beim Rückweg am Übergang zum dunkeln.
12.30-15.30 Heiligenhafen mit Spiro einen Nachläufer auf roten Shrimps,bis vor die Füße#q .
Aber geiler Rutentest,Sportex HM Float 425cm,Wg 5-30g,super für Spiro,
mit Twin Power 2500 FA und 12er Fireline.Ein Traum:l is meine:k 
Grüß wobbler michi


----------



## Christian D (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Oje, ein erfolg mit Hindernissen. Das einem auch imemr solche Hindernisse in den Weg gestellt werden müssen!
Schön, das du mit deinem Gerät zufrieden bist!


----------



## JunkieXL (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

unser Fischer hatte heute 8 Mefos im Netz alle zwischen 70-100cm ich werd morgen mal los ich glaub die Biester sindendlich da 


grrr ne 5 aus ost nix mit angeln


----------



## troutfisher (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

*Hier zu den Berichten in der Angelerwoche|gr: |gr: *

*Datum*: 03.01.2006
*Wo*: Ostsee, Dänisch Niendorf ( Funktürme)
*Angelmethode*: Bellyboat
*Köder*: alles was wir mit hatten
*Wassertiefe*: 2 m -6m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: laut BSH SW Entteich
*Himmel*: wolkig bis ca 13:00 nebel
*Uhrzeit*: 08.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: 1,5 
*Wasserstand*: normal, GLATT
*Sicht (Wasser):* KLAR
*Wassertemp*.: KEINE AHNUNG
*Wer*: ich und ein Kumpel
*Fisch*:Obwohl die Bedingungen eigentlich gut waren: nichts! ausser ein Dorsch kein Anfasser garnichts. Ich frage mich wo die Angelwoche immer
ihre Information her hat, und wenn ich die Berichte im Anglerboard lese geht
in moment doch garnix ab. Oder ist jemand andere Meinung ?


Gruß
troutfisher#h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich war zwar auf Langeland, hab aber gut gefangen und reichlich Kontakte gehabt. Die Wochen davor war ich an der deutschen Küste und hatte auch Blanke gefangen.

Der Eindruck _das zur Zeit nix _geht entsteht doch weil Nichtfänger viel öfter posten als Fänger


----------



## Blauortsand (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Bei mir und meinen Kollegen lief es in der letzten zeit auch meist gut bis sehr gut! Dorsche in der Innenförde und Blanke an den offenen Küsten!
Ich denke das Truttafriend da mit seiner Vermutung recht hat!


----------



## oerkel (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin,moin

@JunkieXL...Auf welcher Tiefe stellen die gerade die Netze? Oder haben die wieder den Fulgen vernagelt!!Will mich demnächst auch mal in KB zum Stubendurchgang einfinden..

Gruß Steve


----------



## JunkieXL (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

am Fulgen darfst doch garnet mehr angeln da ist doch jetzt der Yachthafen und da ist Angelverbot seit sich nen Besoffener Angler auf der Mole das Bein gebrochen hat und die feststellen mussten das die Bergung zu gefährlich ist.
8-10 Meter stellt der atm aber heute hatte er nicht eine drinne und er hatte sie im gleichen Gebiet stehen. Scheint von Tag zu Tag wieder anders zu sein! Dorsch ist auch sehr schlecht atm beißt hier sogut wie nix hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## oerkel (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin, moin

@JunkieXL..Was ich nicht darf und was gemacht wird ist schon ein Unterschied. Bevor es hell wird schleichen nicht gerade wenige in den Jachthafen an den Auslauf und blinkern auf Forelle.Abend das selbe Schauspiel. Kein Schwein sagt da irgend etwas. Und die Fischer vernageln dann immer den ganzen Yachthafen mit Netzen, so das meiner Meinung nach nur wenige Trutten rein- oder rauskommen..kein Dorsch zur zeit da?|kopfkrat 
Du meinst zur zeit geht also nix?


----------



## JunkieXL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Würd sagen eher nicht der Fischer hatte auf 2km Netz 12 Dorsche .. das ist sogut wie nix. Ich weis zu 99% das die keine Netze in den Hafen legen ... mal nen Aalkorb neben ihr Boot aber sonst nischt.


----------



## oerkel (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Sorry!Falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte vor dem Yachthafen wird immer alles mit Netzen dicht gemacht . So das nix raus kann. Solltest mal mit Belly oder nem Boot raus. Werfender weise hat das schon etliche mal bei uns geklappt!

mfg Oerkel


----------



## Fehmarn-Torsten (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

*Moin,*
*weiß gar nicht was bei euch so los ist,alleine in dieser Woche (und die hat noch 3.Tage)wurde auf Fehmarn gut gefangen!*
*Selbst ein Bayer der das allererste Mal hier ist konnte am 2.Tag eine Meerforelle von 44cm verhaften.Am selben Tag fing ein Angler aus HH 5!!!! Forellen an der Westküste! An der Nordküste konnte ein Kunde eine Meerforelle von 63cm verhaften und in Presen wurde eine von 65cm gefangen!*
*Es scheint 2006 genauso gut los zu gehen wie es 2005 aufhörte!*

*Gruß *
*Torsten:m *


----------



## JunkieXL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

tja bei euch bei uns hier ist tote Hose war heute im Angelladen hier in Kübo und in Rerik bei beiden die auskunft das keiner Mefos fängt... aber bei uns sind auch 5-6 Windstärken aus Ost da fängt man auch net so blendend 1-2m Wellen


----------



## Blex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



> An der Nordküste konnte ein Kunde eine Meerforelle von 63cm verhaften ....


aha .... -  Kunde müßte man sein!


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> aha .... -  Kunde müßte man sein!



Oder Sheriff  

Gernot#h 

...but I did not shoot the deputy.


----------



## Blex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



> Oder Sheriff


Dann fängt man besser?|kopfkrat 





> ein Bayer der das allererste Mal hier ist konnte am 2.Tag eine Meerforelle von 44cm verhaften


Oder halt ein Bayer! 
Bin ich alles nicht (#q ) und deswegen habe ich gestern bestimmt eine saubere - aber wirklich blitzsaubere - Nullnummer abgeliefert.#t


----------



## Tomasz (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ich war am Montag auf Usedom genauer gesagt in Heringsdorf zum Strandspaziergang. Dort hatte ein Fischer eine blanke Mefo von über 80 cm in der Kiste liegen. Man war das ein schöner Fisch. Mir fehlt noch eine Wathose und die Geduld mich da ran zu wagen.

Tomasz


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

wenn ein Fischer eine im Netz hat verspricht das nicht berauschende fänge, wenn unser hier zwischen 10-15 im Netz hat dann fang auch ich gut


----------



## Blex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Hab in letzter Zeit mal von dicken fetten Lachsen gehört (nur gehört!!!!!!), die bei einigen Fischern im Raum der Kieler Bucht in die Netze gegangen sein sollen. #c


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> Hab in letzter Zeit mal von dicken fetten Lachsen gehört (nur gehört!!!!!!), die bei einigen Fischern im Raum der Kieler Bucht in die Netze gegangen sein sollen. #c



War dat nicht eher Richtung Waabs??? 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> War dat nicht eher Richtung Waabs???
> 
> Greetz
> Heiko |wavey:


 
In Waabs ist im Moment der Teufel los. Die fangen wie dumm habe ich gehört.

Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht fahre ich morgen selber hin.

Evt. sollte man einen Extrathread für die Waabsfänge aufmachen.   

Uli


----------



## Maddin (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> War dat nicht eher Richtung Waabs???
> 
> Greetz
> Heiko |wavey:



Maaaan, verplapper dich doch nicht immä. Muss doch nicht jeder wissen, dass es in Waabs läuft wie Sau.....das ganze Jahr über#q


----------



## Juliannn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

hmmm gut zu wissen


----------



## Blex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



> Maaaan, verplapper dich doch nicht immä. Muss doch nicht jeder wissen, dass es in Waabs läuft wie Sau.....das ganze Jahr über


Alles gelogen!:r 
Ab Mai geht auch da nicht mehr viel!#c 
Und nu ist ja erstmal Ostwind!:c


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

|sagnix .... aber komm da ja vielleicht auch mal vorbei ... |kopfkrat   #h


----------



## Medo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

also das mit den lachsen stimmt definitiv!!

ich selber habe zwei bei bellyboat angler zu sehen bekommen!!

einer gerade maßig der andere untermaßig...

aber bei mir wars nen nullinger:r


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

da ist ja cool !!!!
Im Flensburger Hafen hatte ich mal einen gesehen welcher garantiert über 1m hatte ... :k leider nur gesehen .... #q
scheinen ja dann nicht soooo selten zu sein ... |bla:


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

wo liegt denn Waabs?


----------



## Marc aus HH (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ein paar Kilometer von Eckernförde entfernt =)

Gruß Marc


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Also ich habe gerade telefoniert-#x 
In Wallnau auf Fehmarn scheint ja gerade der Teufel loszusein...
Bei dem Ostwind häufen sich da die Fänge.
Wenn das bloß nicht immer soweit weg wäre...|rolleyes 

Aber irgendwas ist ja immer. |supergri 

R.R.


----------



## Blex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



> wo liegt denn Waabs?


HIER:l


----------



## Angelmann (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Habt Ihr irgendwelche neuen Infos, zu den beiden Lachsen, die in Waabs gefangen wurden? Ich hörte da was, dass der eine um und bei einem Meter vermessen wurde#c


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr irgendwelche neuen Infos, zu den beiden Lachsen, die in Waabs gefangen wurden? Ich hörte da was, dass der eine um und bei einem Meter vermessen wurde#c


Was da so alles als "Beifang" mit rauskommt |kopfkrat 
Für sooo rrrrichtich große Meerforellen ist das ja schon immer ein Geheimtip gewesen.
Nur halt bei Ostwind geht nüscht,da sind die Trutten halt alle vor Wallnau #c


----------



## südlicht (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Waabs ist schon immer ein Geheimtip gewesen... Selten, dass da mal nix gefangen wird... #6


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Waabs ist schon immer ein Geheimtip gewesen... Selten, dass da mal nix gefangen wird... #6


Eric,guck mal was ich da grad gefunden habe


----------



## südlicht (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Die Ausgabe hab ich schon... Bekomm die immer im ABO  

Stehen ja wieder geniale Dinger drin... Super Aufmachung!! #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Das tolle ist, das man beim 2-Jahresabo die sogenannte Waabspeitsche dazu bekommt. Selbst wenn man ausnahmsweise nix fängt kann man damit noch jede Menge Spaß haben!!!:k :k :k 

Uli


----------



## armyn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Hallo Leute!
Wie kommt man denn zur Waabser-Mole?


----------



## pepp-eric (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Eric,guck mal was ich da grad gefunden habe


Absolutes Muss-Abo, allein schon wegen der vielen Insider-Infos!


----------



## Angelmann (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ oh-nemo

Zumindest der eine Lachs (der größere) war aus keiner Zuchtanstalt, der hatte ne Marke der Norwegian Salmon Association. Der Fisch wurde im Februar 2001 als Smolt gekennzeichnet. Im Oberlauf des Namsen!

:m

Ach so, ich hab das ABO wieder abbestellt. Ist mir zuviel Werbung drin.....


----------



## Maddin (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Nun wird hier auch noch die Insiderzeitschrift gepostet, ich fass´es nicht. Na vielen Dank! Das wird ja wieder ein Ansturm geben. 


PS: @oh-jörg, die Einnahmen der Waabser Krabbenburgerbude teilen wir uns dann wie geplant?


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				armyn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Wie kommt man denn zur Waabser-Mole?




Besorg Dir einfach ne gute Karte von der Ecke, da sind alle Anfahrtswege zu erkennen. 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wird hier auch noch die Insiderzeitschrift gepostet, ich fass´es nicht. Na vielen Dank! Das wird ja wieder ein Ansturm geben.
> 
> 
> PS: @oh-jörg, die Einnahmen der Waabser Krabbenburgerbude teilen wir uns dann wie geplant?


:m Ja Mr. Krebbs :q
TL Spongebob

@Fränkie, das mit dem Norweger Smolt is ja der Hammer.


----------



## südlicht (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

In ECHT????? #y Ein Namsen-Smolt? Ist ja cool... :k 

Ich wollte ja ehe Ende des Monats an die Costa, da wird ein Waabsbesuch wohl wieder Pflicht sein... Ich hoffe nur, es ist nicht so viel los dort...

Naja, allzu viele wissen ja auch nicht über die Qualitäten dieses Hotspots...

Also Männers... Psssst


----------



## südlicht (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ach ja... Für richtig gute Insider-Infos einfach an der Krabbenbude am Strand nen legger Krabbenburger #6 kaufen... Die Tips des Verkäufers haben es in sich...


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja... Für richtig gute Insider-Infos einfach an der Krabbenbude am Strand nen legger Krabbenburger #6 kaufen... Die Tips des Verkäufers haben es in sich...


Der Verkäufer der "Krossen Krabbe" heisst glaube ich Taddel oder so.Er gibt gerne Auskunft wo grad was läuft.
Oder sonst nach Patrick fragen,der macht da immer den Guide :m


----------



## Schweißsocke (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Oder sonst nach Patrick fragen,der macht da immer den Guide :m



Jörch, kannst du nicht mal die Nummer von Patrick posten, ich wollt morgen früh gleich los. Sind wohl morgen optimale Windbedingungen, die Brandung klatscht in Waabs schon an die Steilküste.


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Jörch, kannst du nicht mal die Nummer von Patrick posten, ich wollt morgen früh gleich los. Sind wohl morgen optimale Windbedingungen, die Brandung klatscht in Waabs schon an die Steilküste.


Ich glaube das war die 0177 5484711


----------



## Maddin (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Patrick ist morgen nicht da, der geht Quallenfischen. In Damp #h


----------



## Angelmann (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das war die 0177 ??????????



......Ich bin ja nun heiß :k  ....aber WER nimmt da ab;+ ...ich traue mich nicht....|kopfkrat


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Patrick ist morgen nicht da, der geht Quallenfischen. In Damp #h


Bikini-Bottom is ja auch so´n Hotspot.
War ich letztens mit Blaubarschbube und Meerjungfraumann.
Die meinten ich sei der "elastische Hosenbund"
Weiss auch nicht so genau was die damit meinten #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Jörch, kannst du nicht mal die Nummer von Patrick posten, ich wollt morgen früh gleich los. Sind wohl morgen optimale Windbedingungen, die Brandung klatscht in Waabs schon an die Steilküste.


 
Besser kann es kaum sein. Das Wasser ist wohl auch optimal angetrübt. Da kommen die ganz großen bis auf den Strand.|rolleyes #6 


Ganz vom Namsen her. Der dicke Hund.

Uli


----------



## Maddin (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Bikini-Bottom is ja auch so´n Hotspot.
> War ich letztens mit Blaubarschbube und Meerjungfraumann.
> Die meinten ich sei der "elastische Hosenbund"
> Weiss auch nicht so genau was die damit meinten #c


Na auf "Wambo" haben sie dich ja schon gestellt Du weißt ja....ich wambo, du wambo, er sie es wambo, wambo, wamboen, gewambot, werden gewambot haben, Wamborama, Wambologie, die Lehre des Wambo .. das ist doch für Erstklässler|supergri 

So, leider muss ich morgen bei einem Umzug helfen, sonst würde ich auch lieber die dicken Namsen vom Strand auflesen...viel Spaß!


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Na auf "Wambo" haben sie dich ja schon gestellt Du weißt ja....ich wambo, du wambo, er sie es wambo, wambo, wamboen, gewambot, werden gewambot haben, Wamborama, Wambologie, die Lehre des Wambo .. das ist doch für Erstklässler|supergri
> 
> So, leider muss ich morgen bei einem Umzug helfen, sonst würde ich auch lieber die dicken Namsen vom Strand auflesen...viel Spaß!


Ich bin bereiiiiit.
Verdammte Algengrütze,ich muss ja morgen arbeiten.Gute Nacht.


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

So Männers, jetzt muss ich aber mal dazwischen hauen !!! 
Denkt ihr eigendlich das ihr hier unter euch seid ???
Spätestens in ein paar Tagen ist Waabs überlaufen wenn ihr hier weiter so aus dem Nähkästchen plaudert!
Denkt mal drüber nach !

Waabs ist der schlechteste Strandabschnitt den ich kenne !


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Waabs ist der schlechteste Strandabschnitt den ich kenne !



Epend! Wallnau is vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel bessääär! |rolleyes


----------



## Medo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

ob waabs oder wallnau...

in waabs waren nun mal die lachse!

wie ich aus einer zuverlässigen quelle erfahren habe sind vorgestern etliche lachse  (ca.4500) aus einer lachsfarm bei kiel entflohen, nachdem eine gruppe jugendlicher sogenannter tierschützer die netze zerschnitten haben.

auch um heikendorf sollten vorgestern ne menge fische rausgekommen sein, welche jetzt wohl noch (nach aktuellen info´s) vor waabs stehen.

ich werde auf jeden fall morgen mal dahin düsen und wenn möglich mit der fliege etwas naturelles anbieten.

ich hoffe ich kann mal wieder bilders einreichen!

gruß


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

:r 

Einige von Euch haben den Knall echt nicht mehr gehört......

Waabs ist eine meiner Lieblingsecken....und es geht tatsächlich öfter mal was Gutes, aber das Ihr das hier wieder so breittreten müsst finde ich total zum :v 
Ehrlich......#q 
Halb Deutschland wird da jetzt wieder aufschlagen, um Fische zu fangen, die schon längst raus sind......

Hoffentlich friert die Ostsee bald zu und die Sache gerät wieder in Vergessenheit......

Manchmal glaube ich echt, dass Ihr Euch freut, nicht allein am Strand zu sein #d


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ich werde morgen auch dasein. Vielleicht erwischt man noch einen von den Namsenjungs, das wär der Hammer. Ich habe gehört das die selten allein unterwegs sind, die sind immer mindestens zu fünft. 

Uli


----------



## detlefb (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ob waabs oder wallnau...
> 
> ich hoffe ich kann mal wieder bilders einreichen!
> 
> gruß




Na logo vom Tapetenkleistern |supergri |supergri


----------



## Medo (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Na logo vom Tapetenkleistern |supergri |supergri


 

du popo du


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

auch wenn ich wohl der einzige bin der *nicht* da sein wird freu ich mich schon mal auf Bilder .... bin ja gespannt |rolleyes


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

So Junx,Waabs ruft.
Bis nachher.Bin so gegen 12.00 Uhr an der "Krossen Krabbe" #h


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wo: Waabs
Wann: Freitag 10.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Womit: Gladsax 20 gr.Blau-Silber
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Was: 2x 45ér fett und blank

Geht gut ab momentan...


----------



## abborre (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

So ein Kindergezeter um die Geheimnisse von Top-Stellen habe ich ja schon seit 20 Jahren nicht gehört!!!!
Jede bekannte Angelstelle von Flensburg bis Usedom ist ettliche Male durch die Angelpresse gegangen; welche Geheimnisse gilt es zu schützen?
Jeder Spatz pfeift es vom Dach, das in Boknis-Eck, Waabs, Robinson oder Schönhagen Tages- bzw. Stundenfänge von bis zu 20 Blanken nicht ungewöhnlich sind. Es sind nun mal reichlich Forellen da. Warum also rumjaulen, wenn sich mal jemand "verplappert"?


----------



## JunkieXL (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

ist ja ne Ecke weg wenn ich nächste Woche nix in BH fange komm ic mal in Waabs längs und auf die Insel wollt ich auch schon immer mal ...  .. ui da muss ich ja schon früh los

 Entfernung196.80 km
Dauer2:40


----------



## Mepps (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

So nach nun einigen mehr oder weniger erfolglosen trips an die ostsee hatten wir uns heute entschlossen mal wieder an die treene zu fahren um dort den mefos nachzustellen.Nach nur wenigen Würfen hatte ich auch schon den ersten biss auf einen 4er masoca spinner. Leider stiegt der fisch ,trotz monofil, nach wenigen sekunden aus#q  als wir eine stunde später wieder an die stelle kamen versuchte mine kumpel es zuerst und nach einigen würfen hatte er dann tasächlich  den lang ersehnten biss:g ...nach 5 minuten drill lag eine zwar schlanke, gefärbte dafür trotzdem wunderschöne mefo vor uns...nach kurzem fotoshooting wurde der fisch natürlich wieder releaset...





ich weiß nich ob das mit dem foto klappt aber ich versuchs mal|supergri


----------



## Mepps (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

hmmm ein bischen groß#q #q #q 

sry..


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				abborre schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Kindergezeter um die Geheimnisse von Top-Stellen habe ich ja schon seit 20 Jahren nicht gehört!!!!
> Jede bekannte Angelstelle von Flensburg bis Usedom ist ettliche Male durch die Angelpresse gegangen; welche Geheimnisse gilt es zu schützen?
> Jeder Spatz pfeift es vom Dach, das in Boknis-Eck, Waabs, Robinson oder Schönhagen Tages- bzw. Stundenfänge von bis zu 20 Blanken nicht ungewöhnlich sind. Es sind nun mal reichlich Forellen da. Warum also rumjaulen, wenn sich mal jemand "verplappert"?





20 Stück Pro TAG ???
Für mich ists schon n gutes Ergebnis wenn ich im ganzen Jahr 5 Stück erwüsche ....


----------



## Angelmann (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> schlanke, gefärbte dafür trotzdem wunderschöne mefo



Mefo? Are you sure?


----------



## Schweißsocke (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> ...nach 5 minuten drill lag eine zwar schlanke, gefärbte dafür trotzdem wunderschöne mefo vor uns...nach kurzem fotoshooting wurde der fisch natürlich wieder releaset...



Petri! Der erste Absteiger dieses Jahr.
|kopfkratAber wenn ich mir die Form der Schwanzflosse und die Dicke der Schwanzwurzel so anschaue...das ist keine Meerforelle...das ist ein Lachs!


----------



## bennie (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

as Wort breittreten bekommt nach diesem Bild eine ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## Hemmingway (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin, moin!
Zu 90% Lachs! 
Gruß,
Hemmingway#h


----------



## Mepps (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

kann einer der mods das bild vllt mal kleiner machen???
ja ich hab mir auch schon so nen paar gedanken über den fisch gemacht!!
bloß die schwanzflosse war nicht eingekrbt sondern gerade weswegen ich dachte es wäre ne mefo#c #c #c


----------



## Wez (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin Experten!

Tja....würde auch mal sagen das es sich hier um einen Lachs handelt! 
100%ig!

Gruß, Wez


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ich hab das Bild verkleinert #h





P.S. gibt übrigends jede Menge Freeware...Irfanview, ImageResize, XnView...


----------



## Mepps (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

http://img452.*ih.us/img452/2567/meforelease6ii.th.jpg

hier noch ein bild, wei wir den lachs zurück gesetzt haben...


----------



## JunkieXL (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

würde nicht auf Lachs tippen das ist ne abgelaichte dünne Mefo... wäre mir neu das sich Lachse braun färben


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> würde nicht auf Lachs tippen das ist ne abgelaichte dünne Mefo... wäre mir neu das sich Lachse braun färben




Naja meines Erachtens verfärben sich Lachse auch ........

Hab Dir mal was rausgesucht.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=998665&postcount=61


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> wäre mir neu das sich Lachse braun färben



Is aber so... 
Mal n kleines Beispiel.


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Is aber so...
> Mal n kleines Beispiel.



Da hatten wir doch glatt die gleiche Idee Heike...... #6#6#6


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Gelle Denisé...|supergri


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Lachse legen meist erst nach dem Aufstieg im Gewässer dass dunkle Schuppenkleid an während Mefos meist schon sich vorher verfärben meine ich!


----------



## JunkieXL (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

eigentlich auch egal ist nen schöner Fisch


----------



## TR22 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin Leude,
wie siehts denn nu endlich aus hier mit Meerforellenfängen 2006?


----------



## troutfisher (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				TR22 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leude,
> wie siehts denn nu endlich aus hier mit Meerforellenfängen 2006?


 

Ganz meine Meinung ! Dafür ist das Thema erstellt worden für aktuelle Fänge
mit klein Berichten und Bilder und evtl. klein Tipps, und nicht für belangloses
gelabber |bla: 
Leute sei bitte nicht sauer, aber mache doch denn Spaß und zähle alle Berichte von diesen Thema im Januar zusammen und auf wie viele Fangberichte kommt Ihr #d 
Sonst lass uns ein neues Thema erstellen wie zb. " *Mefo Chat Januar " *
*Dies ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.*

*So jetzt zum Bericht:*
*Der Troutfisher gibt Bekannt "  ICH HABE MEINE ERSTE MEERFOFELLE*
*GEFANGEN "*

*Datum*: 07.01.2006
*Wo*: Ostsee, WH
*Wer:* Ich und noch drei Freunde
*Angelmethode*: Bellyboat
*Köder*: Sprökis, Kinetic Salty, Hansen Flash
*Wassertiefe*:1,5-6m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: laut BSH S(S)O, Stärke 3, z.T. stärker
*Himmel*: wolkig
*Uhrzeit*: 10.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: 1,5 - 3°C
*Wasserstand*: normal, wellig
*Sicht (Wasser):* aufgewühlt, 
*Wassertemp*.: ?
*Fisch*: 2 Meerforellen ca 41-45 cm und 11 Dorsche alle so um die 50 cm

gruß

troutfisher


----------



## Maddin (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@troutfisher

Petri zur ersten Mefo! Dann gleich 2...und die Dorsche sind ja auch nicht schlecht #6 

PS: Und das mit dem Gelaber....sind doch brauchbare Tipps bei rumgekommen. Bald hagelt es hier Fangmeldungen aus Waabs|rolleyes Wart nur ab


----------



## Micky (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

*Der Micky gibt Bekannt " ICH HABE WIEDER KEINE ERSTE MEERFOFELLE GEFANGEN "*

*Datum*: 08.01.2006
*Wo*: WH Steilküste
*Wer:* Ich + Timmy4903
*Angelmethode*: Spinnfischen
*Köder*: Spöket (weiß/schwarz, blau/silber, rot/schwarz)
*Wassertiefe*:1-2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: SO, Stärke max. 1-2
*Himmel*: leichte Bewölkung
*Uhrzeit*: 15.00 bis 16.30 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: - 2 Grad
*Wasserstand*: ganz leichte Welle
*Sicht (Wasser):* kaltes klares Wasser, 
*Wassertemp*.: KALT !
*Fisch*: NÜX !!!


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Editiert !


----------



## Micky (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Editiert !


   #c ;+


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Editiert !



|krach: Dein Glück auch!!! |krach:


----------



## bewillknevill (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				troutfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz meine Meinung ! Dafür ist das Thema erstellt worden für aktuelle Fänge
> mit klein Berichten und Bilder und evtl. klein Tipps, und nicht für belangloses
> gelabber |bla:
> Leute sei bitte nicht sauer, aber mache doch denn Spaß und zähle alle Berichte von diesen Thema im Januar zusammen und auf wie viele Fangberichte kommt Ihr #d
> ...


Moin moin troutfischer !
angelst du eigentlich immer vom  b.boot aus oder auch mit wathose ?
waren heute auch an der küste aber mit wathose war nichts zu machen,
habe mich aber nicht getraut in die brandung zu stürzen wellen waren mir 
zu groß. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen an die küste fahren und vom strand aus probieren mefos zu bekommen !?!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

MoinMoin!

Na nu haut mal bei Waabs & Co. nicht so auf die K****! 
Wenn ich mal überlege wie oft wir schon dagestanden haben und nichts ausser kalte Nüsse hatten oh man bei nem Stundenlohn von 0,50 Cent 
gäbs nur noch Caviar 

Es gibt immer gute und schlechte Tage/Plätze. Das ist der selbe Quatsch wie bei dem Kutterberichten...  naja wenigstens hilft es der Wirtschaft


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Editiert !


@marioschreiber,Waabser Mole ?


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt immer gute und schlechte Tage/Plätze.



Man muss halt zur richtigen Zeit da sein und die Strömungskarten lesen können.
Und wenn man dann noch die richtige Fleecebekleidung hat, werden auch die Nüsse nicht kalt. 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## bewillknevill (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ort: Ostsee/ Schönhagen
Temp.:-3
Wasser Temp. :Verdammt kalt
Zeit:7-12.30uhr
Wind:ca 50kmh
Köder: Wobbler, Blinker, Jerkbait
Fisch: nix:c
Sicht :trübe
Wasser: Wellen 1m
Himmel :bewölkt
Wassertiefe: 1-2m
Grund: Steinig
War echt ein bischen enttäuscht wollte endlich mal ne mefo haben,
aber kann man ja nichts machen vielleicht ja das nächste mal!
Will endlich so ein fisch fangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@Jörg:|sagnix


----------



## Angelmann (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ Marioschreiber

Ich kenn Dich ja leider nicht, aber ist der Hund in Deinem Avatar ein Ridgeback?.....Wenn ja, dann weiß ich wo Du heute warst #h 
Denn auf *der* Mole turnte heute morgen so ein Hund rum :m


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

[/COLOR]





			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg:|sagnix


.....auf welchen Köder denn ???


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ridgebacks gibs viele !


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

HI,



> Ridgebacks gibs viele


 
Aber nur EINE, die so ist wie :l :k :l :k sha!
*seufz*

Wiewowarum auch immer: ein dickes Petri an dieser Stelle! #6 

#h


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Danke !


----------



## Meerfor1 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ Marioschreiber:

Da hast Du am Wochenende - trotz schwieriger Bedingungen - doch noch Erfolg gehabt. Petri Heil. Ich mußte meinen geplanten Törn wg. Erkrankung meiner Tochter kurzfristig um 1 Woche verschieben.

Guter Jahresstart. Respekt.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

grad Urlaub für nä Freitag eingeplant ....
werde vor Ort sein und hoffe auch mal schöne Bilder zeigen zu können ! |bla:


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Datum: 09.01.2006
Wo: WH 
Wer: Ich
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen vom BB
Köder: Witsh, Stripper und Gummis
Wassertiefe:2 - 6 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SO, Stärke 2
Himmel: sonnig kaum Wolken
Uhrzeit: 11.00 bis 15.00 Uhr
Lufttemperatur: - 2 Grad
Wasserstand: ganz leichte Welle und es fehlt auch ein wenig Wasser!
Sicht (Wasser): kaltes klares Wasser 
Wassertemp.: SAUKALT !
Fisch: NÜX !!! Nicht mal einen Dorsch habe ich gefangen! Nicht mal einen BISS gehabt..... Zu kalt das ganze da!!!!


----------



## Dr. Komix (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wo: Fehmarn datzendorf oder so
wann sonntag den 8.1
von 9 bis 15 
wasser sau trüb konnte mich mal 15 cm ins wasser schauen.
Ostwind saukalt mit eiszapfen an der rute:v 

aber kein fisch zupfer nichts.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Dr. Komix schrieb:
			
		

> Wo: Fehmarn datzendorf oder so...


 
Cool ! 
Genauere Angaben würde auch ich nicht machen !


----------



## Marcus van K (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin Männers,

war gestern mal in der MB und ausser 1 Dorsch war nix zu merken 
(der muss wohl n einzelgänger gewesen sein)
und heute war garnix, nicht mal n Zupfer und der Westwind der Eigentlich aus Süden wehen sollte ging mir mit seinen Böhen ganz schön aufm Sack...

Hat jemand am We Zeit und Lust und wenn Wetter stimmen sollte auch mit BB loszulegen? Wenn ja, einfach mal ne PN schicken.


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Und alle suchen nach "Datzendorf" und finden nix.....


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Und alle suchen nach "Datzendorf" und finden nix.....



Is gleich neben Weizenhaus!!! :m


----------



## Louis (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Und alle suchen nach "Datzendorf" und finden nix.....




Wieso findest Du das nicht, liegt ja wohl auf Fehmarn und nicht etwa kurz davor auf der Festlandseite:m  Muss sich um ne Namensverwandtschaft handeln.


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Dr. Komix schrieb:
			
		

> Wo: Fehmarn datzendorf oder so
> wann sonntag den 8.1
> von 9 bis 15
> wasser sau trüb konnte mich mal 15 cm ins wasser schauen.
> ...


Hallo Dr.Komix #h 
Dzd und Ferrmann sint guhte angälrewiere :m
Sonntach wahr där achde jannua,richtich #6
Von:9 Biss 15 verwandelt |kopfkrat ??? 
Wasser sau trüb,15cm mich reinschaun?
bei Ostwint im Wintär musdu auf Eiszapfn ande ruteauffpassn
Kommsu mit nach Waaabs und nich nach Fährmann das is Datzendorf oder so dann auch nich so  saukalt.


----------



## uli.str (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Geil Jörg!
Ick sein dabi


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				uli.str schrieb:
			
		

> Geil Jörg!
> Ick sein dabi


Hallo Uli,
aber kein fisch zupfer nichts #d 
Nurnicht bei Ostwint.Saukalt.


----------



## gerrifoto (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Nach Waabs komm ich auch glatt mit. Aber dafür muss ich mich immä ne Großfischrute bei meinem Kumpel leihen. Ich hab immer noch Angst vor den Killertrutten vom letzten mal.:q


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Mit den Angaben geb ich euch ja recht. Dann kann man´s auch lassen 


Aber ob einer vielleicht eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat oder aus einem fernem Land kommt und noch übt ist nicht sicher nach fünf Posts.
Ich bin da immer vorsichtig da ich mich schon mal selber in die Nesseln gesetzt habe. War ziemlich peinlich.


P.S. Ich warte immer noch auf den Tag wo sich DschaDschaBings hier im Forum anmeldet:m


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso findest Du das nicht, liegt ja wohl auf Fehmarn und nicht etwa kurz davor auf der Festlandseite:m  Muss sich um ne Namensverwandtschaft handeln.


So wie New York und York im Alten Land? Achso...Thx#6 :q


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ob einer vielleicht eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat oder aus einem fernem Land kommt und noch übt ist nicht sicher nach fünf Posts.
> Ich bin da immer vorsichtig da ich mich schon mal selber in die Nesseln gesetzt habe. War ziemlich peinlich.
> 
> 
> P.S. Ich warte immer noch auf den Tag wo sich DschaDschaBings hier im Forum anmeldet:m


Ja Tim.
Da hast Du schon recht.
Erzähl uns doch büdde das näxte mal von DschaDschaBings


----------



## goeddoek (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Tim.
> Da hast Du schon recht.
> Erzähl uns doch büdde das näxte mal von DschaDschaBings




Oh - junger Nemo. Ein Jedi Du noch lange nicht bist. Dinge Du sehn wirst |bla:


----------



## Pattex (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Îch wollte mal fragen ob jemand am Wochenende in Eckernförde ist.
Ich hatte nämlich vor mit ein paar Kolegen dort hin zu fahren und es mal wieder versuchen die ein oder andere Mefo an den Spöket zu bekommen.

Wenn jemand for hat sich da mal blicken zu lassen kann sich ja mal melden.
Und man kann sich dann dort mal treffen.


----------



## Mepps (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

hmm ja ich bin dabei  aber das is ja sowieso klar.....also wär echt schön wenn sich noch nen paar andere verrückte finden würden ....genau wollten wir nach kiekut..


----------



## pepp-eric (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

moinsen,*
hat einer von euch dies jahr schon die küste bei boltenhagen (zw. gr. & kl. klützhöved) vom ufer bzw. belly befischt? 
*petri,
pepp-eric


----------



## caruso (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Fängt denn keiner ne Meerforelle?

Der Thread heißt doch:





*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006* 


Oder irre ich mich?

Mfg caruso


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Es schreiben nicht alle ihre Fänge! Und außerdem würden die, die Fänge posten auch hier schreiben, wenn was wäre. Also wenn keiner was schreibt, dann wird auch keiner fangen :m.....

Ich war gestern WH und hatte auch nichts .....


----------



## detlefb (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen,*
> hat einer von euch dies jahr schon die küste bei boltenhagen (zw. gr. & kl. klützhöved) vom ufer bzw. belly befischt?
> *petri,
> pepp-eric




Schick mal ne Pn an Mefohunter84, das ist seine Hausstrecke


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Danke Detlef.   #6 
Kontakt hergestellt. :q 
Und wie schaut`s mit dir aus? |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## detlefb (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Am liebsten gestern!!


----------



## ACDC (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin moin erstmal an alle|wavey:

Morgen solls losgehen, begebe mich mit Maik, auf  für mich unbekanntes Terrain.
Da meine Zandersaison beendet ist,will ich mich mal mit dem Mefovirus infizieren lassen,bin gespannt wie dieser auf mich wirkt .
Ich habe zwar nicht viel Hoffnung auf Erfolg|kopfkrat ,aber da wir die Nachmittagsstunden antesten, besteht noch Hoffnung den einen oder anderen Leo zu erwischen.#:#w#w|pfisch:
Tja wer nicht wagt kann bekanntlich auch nicht gewinnen. Bericht folgt am
Samstag.

Na denn beste Petrigrüße an Euch
|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlafen

ACDC Reiner


----------



## dat_geit (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moinsen Rainer,
schön von dir zu hören, dass du inzwischen auch bei uns gelandet bist.:m
Aber nicht, dass du dich am Ende wie ich auch noch in so ein schwimmendes Sitzkosten pressen tust.:q
Na, dann mal ab in die Wurstpelle und ein ordentlich heisses Getränk mit an den Start und dann klappt das schon.
Ich bastel erst mal am Sitzkissen.

Andreas

Petri Heil und Grüsse an Maik


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Datum: 12.01.2006
Wo: Marienleuchte / Fehmarn
Wer: Ich
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder:  More Silda, Gladsax, Snap und Hansen Fight
Wassertiefe:2 - 4 m
Grund: gemischt, Steine
Wind: SO, Stärke 2-3
Himmel: dicker Nebel
Uhrzeit: 15.00 bis 17.30 Uhr
Lufttemperatur: + 2 Grad
Wasserstand: ganz leichte Dühnung
Wassertemp.: SAUKALT !
Fisch: 16.30 Uhr eine 45er Mefo auf Orange/Silbernen Hansen Fight 21 Gramm
sonst nichts.

Mal ne anmerkung, macht doch evtl noch nen zweiten thred auf mit " mefo fänge im ... und gelaber".
klappt im bootsforum auch recht gut.


----------



## Nordangler (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

lol Nordlicht das mit dem Gelabere, da gebe ich dir aus vollem Herzen recht, obwohl es immer lustig ist, mitzulesen.
Ansonsten Petri zu deinem Fisch.

Sven


----------



## JunkieXL (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wer: ICH
WO: Trollegrund Rerik - Meschendorf/Zeltplatz
Wann: 9.45 - 13.30
Wie: Spinnfischen, mit der 5mm Hose in der 2°C kalten Ostsee
Köder: die ganze Box: Spöket ind verschiedenen Farben, Dega Fyn in blau/silber, Snaps ...
Erfolg: NEIN das neue Jahr beginnt wie das alte geendet hat ... keine Forelle für mich beim 15mal angeln langsam denke ich, ich mach etwas falsch .... bzw irgendwas anders als vor 2Jahren ... *ratlos bin*


----------



## aesche100 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wer? Ich
Wo: Hökholz
Wann:Hardcore von 8.00-17.00
Wie:Spinnfischen
Köder:Witch,Sölvkroken,Mörresilda
Wind: SO 4+
Wasserstand: sehr niedrig

Das Jahr fängt sehr gut an. Freitag der 13. kann auch überraschen!


----------



## wobbler michi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Glückwunsch aesche100
super Start, sieht gut in Futter aus.

Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin aesche!

Klasse Fisch!!!


----------



## Tyron (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Glückwunsch auch von mir, feines Tier!

Ich werd mal schaun, dass ich die Tage auch nochmal loskomme...


----------



## TankMan (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Tag auch,kurzer Bericht von diesem Wochenende.
Datum: 14.01.2006
Wo: Ostsee, Eckernförde (Kiekut), Kieler Bucht, Steilküste Stohl
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Köderkiste
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: laut BSH um S, Stärke 3, abflauend
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 08.00 bis 12.00, 13.30 - 16.30 Uhr
Lufttemperatur: -2,5 - 0°C
Wasserstand: Kiekut Ententeich, Stohl normal, leicht wellig
Sicht (Wasser): klar
Wassertemp.: 1,5° C (?)
Wer: ich
Fisch: zwei, drei Anfasser in Kiekut, drei gute Bisse in Stohl, von denen ich keinen nutzen konnte. Fisch ist sowohl in Kiekut als auch in Stohl aus dem Wasser gekommen, Größe so um die 45er bis 50er. 

Datum: 15.01.2006
Wo: Kieler Bucht, Steilküste Stohl
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Köderkiste
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: laut BSH um OSO, Stärke 2-3, zunehmend
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 10.00 bis 14.00
Lufttemperatur: -2,5 - 0°C
Wasserstand: normal, später auflaufend, wellig
Sicht (Wasser): klar bis leicht angetrübt
Wassertemp.: 1,5° C (?)
Wer: Schweißsocke + ich
Fisch: Schweißsocke did it again! Nachdem wir relativ erfolglos bis ca. 13.00 Uhr verbracht haben, hat Schweißsocke trotz der eisigen Temperaturen (ich glaube, dat heißt "Wind-Chill") kurz vor dem vermeintlichen Ende mit einer feisten 69er den Saisonbeginn eingeläutet. Klasse Fisch! Danach nichts mehr. Ich gedulde mich bis nächstes Wochenende mit meiner Ü80 zum Saisonstart |supergri 

Björn


----------



## Schweißsocke (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				TankMan schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem wir relativ erfolglos bis ca. 13.00 Uhr verbracht haben, hat Schweißsocke trotz der eisigen Temperaturen (ich glaube, dat heißt "Wind-Chill") kurz vor dem vermeintlichen Ende mit einer feisten 69er den Saisonbeginn eingeläutet.
> Björn


Björn, es waren nur *68* cm - aber mit 3300 Gramm ganz schön fett.


----------



## Beifänger (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Seeeehr schöner Fisch!

PETRI #6


----------



## TankMan (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ Schweißsocke:WAS für ein schönes Fischchen - und ich war dabei! Da startet es sich doch gleich besser in die Woche...


----------



## Meerfor1 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ Schweißsocke
Glückwunsch zum Fisch. Sehr schön.

Ich war gestern am Kolding-Fjord in DK. 
Fisch: Fehlanzeige.

Bernd


----------



## wobbler michi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Super Schweißsocke.
Hab mir auf Fehmarn den Arsch ab....
Strukkamp null
Flügge 2 Nachläufer und eine ab.
Bei -2 Grad von 9- 12Uhr und 13-17 Uhr , das ist Küstenfischen wie mans
gern hat .
Fehlte nur die Trutta zum Abschluß,aber dafür super Sonne.
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

gestern gabs in westermarkelsdorf auch keinen zupfer.
habe mit leuten gesprochen die links vom parkplatz bis nach rechts zum huk waren ohne einen biss.
ich hatte auch weder dort noch in teichhof erfolg.

@ Socke 
#6  GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM SAISONSTART


----------



## Gäddsax (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				aesche100 schrieb:
			
		

> Köder: Mörresilda



mal ne Frage: Ist das ein Blinker oder Wobbler und wie sieht der aus?
Danke!


----------



## Beifänger (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Gäddsax schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne Frage: Ist das ein Blinker oder Wobbler und wie sieht der aus?
> Danke!




Moin!
ein klassischer Meerforellenblinker.







TL, Beifänger


----------



## goeddoek (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ Schweißsocke 

|schild-g  Das ischa mal nen ganz schönen Apparat, wa #6 :q 

Sieht ja so aus als würde das Jahr 2006 doch noch ein paar schöne Meerforellen für uns parat haben


----------



## troutfisher (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

*Datum*: 15.01.2006
*Wo*: Ostsee, WH
*Wer:* BELLYBOAT FREUNDE " Krumme Rute "
        ( Aule ; J.C ; Dirk ; Dennis ; Schacki ; ich )
*Angelmethode*: Bellyboat
*Köder*: Sprökis, Kinetic Salty, Hansen Flash
*Wassertiefe*:1,5-6m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: laut BSH SO, Stärke  Ententeich
*Himmel*: Sonne
*Uhrzeit*: 8.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: -1,5 morgens -6,5
*Wasserstand*: normal, Ententeich
*Sicht (Wasser):* gut, 
*Wassertemp*.:2 Grad
*Fisch*: Da war gestern richtig was los , nur kein Fisch also:
ca. 11 Leute mit dem Bellyboat ; 5 Wattfischer ; einer mit dem Ruderboot ( ca 5 Leute ) ; zwie mit dem Schlauchboot ( ca a´4 Leute ).
Bei uns würde eine Meerforelle von 43 cm gefangen sonst garnichts.
Bei den anderen sind ca 4-5 Dorsche und ca 3 Meerforellen alle ca 45-46 cm.
cm.
Warum es diese Woche so mau war kann ich nicht sagen.         

gruß

troutfisher


----------



## larsgerkens (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

ich war auch am samstag los: war ne menge los aufm wasser, nur gefangen wurde bei uns absolut nix!!!! trotzdem ententeich und geiles wetter, war auch so ein schöner ausflug!!! würde mal gern wissen ob die anderen an dem tag was gefangen haben? wir hatten beim schleppen , pilken und naturköder nicht einen fischkontakt.. war etwas enttäuschend?

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Gäddsax (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Danke für das aussagekräftige Foto! #6
Wo kann man denn diese Blinker online ordern?




			
				Beifänger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> ein klassischer Meerforellenblinker.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## larsgerkens (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

hat sehr ähnlichkeit mit den hansen blinkern oder nich? hansen flash oder so...


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wo Möre-Silda drauf steht ist auch Möre-Silda drin :m 

Den gib´s wohl schon ein halbes Jahrhundert länger als die Hansen Serie.

Ein absolut geiler Klassiker. In Kupfer, wenn er schon schön angelaufen ist, war das einer meiner Lieblingsbleche.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ne mitm Hansen haben die nu nicht so die Ähnlichkeit (außer das beides Blinker sind)

Hab aber vorhin im Laden die wahrscheinlich billigere version davon gesehen und gekauft .
Nennt sich pilgrim und sieht bis auf den geänderten Schriftzug exakt so aus wie das Ding auf dem Foto ...


Wollten es heute übrigens auch mal in Stohl probieren , mussten nach ner Stunde aber wieder einpacken da die Wathose von meinem kollegen wohl n "kleines" Leck hatte .


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

habe mir sagen lassen das die alle von shimano aufgekauft wurden ob es  stimmt kann ich auch nicht so genau sagen.
gesehen habe ich sie im askari katalog und ich selber habe mir ne handvoll bei fishermanns partner in lübeck gekauft.


----------



## Alikes (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

nochmal von vorne:
Datum:15.01.2006
Wo:Fehmarn zwischen Staberhuk und Katharinenhof
Angelmethode:Schleppen
Köder:Mörresilda, exakt jener auf der Abbildung
Wassertiefe:2-3m
Grund:Leopardengrund
Wind:laut BSH SO 3-4
Himmel:Sonne satt
Uhrzeit:10.00-14.00Uhr
Sicht:gut bis leicht getrübt
Wassertemperatur:ca.2°
Fisch:eine Meerforelle 50cm und das war auch der einzige
Biss des ganzen Tages. Habe mich trotzdem tierisch gefreut
denn es war meine erste, nach auch schon ca.300 Würfen bei vorherigen Versuchen.

Ich bin übrigens 36 Jahre alt und angele seit ca. 30 Jahren.
Habe früher auf alles mögliche geangelt und auch gefangen
muss aber sagen das die Meeresangelei und speziell die auf Meerforellen einen besonderen Reiz haben.
O.K. ich gebe es zu die erste MeFo war einfach unbeschreiblich, als Sie im Kescher lag gab es erstmal einen Jubelschrei!
Also ich finde das Forum super und werde auf jeden Fall des öfteren Rückmeldung geben.

Bis denn
Alikes


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Denn mal n dickes Petri und herzlich willkommen!!! :m 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Viel Spaß im Board und ganz besonders im Mefo-Forum Alikes #h


----------



## Alikes (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Danke Jungs und bis die Tage!

Alikes


----------



## Spinperfekt (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

#h Kleine Frage,

kann mir jemand sagen, wann die Mefo an der Küste Schonzeit hat?

Gruß Spinperfekt


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wer sowas nicht weiß darf eigentlich garnicht auf die Mefos losgelassen werden.
So wie jeder eigentlich wissen sollte haben die Mefos an der Küste vom 1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember Schonzeit.
Ausgenommen sind Fische, die silbriege und lose Schuppen haben.
Der Rest muss zurück gesetzt werden. ( dunkel gefärbte Mefos)


----------



## deger (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

#d immer diese Kommentare...
Wer sowas nicht weiß und nicht fragt darf nicht losgelassen werden...


----------



## JunkieXL (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

ausserdem ist das untzerschiedlich in SH und MV in MV  darfst du garkeine Mefos in der Schonzeit mitnehmen ob silber oder braun ist egal!


----------



## deger (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

also dürfen wir den Pattex nicht loslassen, da unwissend!!!  :m


----------



## goeddoek (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin Alikes  #h 

Auch von mir und |welcome: viel Spaß im Board und ganz besonders im Mefo-Forum.

Hoffe öfter von Dir zu lesen ( müssen nicht unbedingt "Erfolgsmeldungen" sein


----------



## Trolldoc (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				deger schrieb:
			
		

> also dürfen wir den Pattex nicht loslassen, da unwissend!!!  :m


 
wei war das noch mit der Grube graben....|kopfkrat


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Dat ist dat wat ich bei uns in der Fischereiprüfung gelernt habe und wat anderes mag vielleicht für ein anderes Bundesland gelten.
Aber dat ist dann so, weil ich so wie so nur in Schleswig-Holstein fische.
Und wenn jemand nicht weiß wann die Schonzeiten sind dann will ich nicht wissen wo der seinen Fischereischein her hat.


----------



## deger (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn jemand nicht weiß wann die Schonzeiten sind dann will ich nicht wissen wo der seinen Fischereischein her hat.


vielleicht nicht aus SH...|kopfkrat


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Dat ist doch auch egal.
Er wir das denn doch für sein Bundesland gelernt haben in der Fischereiprüfung.
Oder will mir nu einer erzählen, dass es nicht in jedem Bundesland eine Fischereiprüfung gibt.

Also ich bin mir sicher, dass man die Schonzeiten auf jeden Fall wissen muss aus seinem Bundesland.
Und ich kenn die Schonzeiten aus SH und dat sollte ich auch.


----------



## deger (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ist ja auch egal, aber in Iserlohn, wo der Fragende herkommt, gibt´s halt nicht allzu viele Mefos.
Und jetzt#g


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Joa dann ist dat so.
Aber die Schonzeiten sollte man trotz dem schon wissen wenn man an dieOstsee fährt und auf Mefos fischt.

Aber ist doch egal ich weiß sie und dat reicht mir.


----------



## JunkieXL (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

deswegen hat er ja gefragt damit er sie weiß  hmmm wenn man nichts weiß fragt man


----------



## stephan_81 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@pattex
Die Schonzeit für meerforellen in nrw ist *IMMER.
*man kann nicht alle abweichenden bestimmungen für jedes bundesland im kopf haben! wer doch alles im kopf hat ist entweder ein naturtalent oder hat zu viel zeit!
oder hast du ne ahnung wann renken schonzeit haben?
gruß
stephan


----------



## deger (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

|muahah: die Frage zu den Renken wollte ich auch schon stellen


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Die Renke hat keine Schonzeit.
Zumindest keine die vom Land bestimmt worden ist.
In unserem Verein ist keine angegeben.

Und man muss auch nicht die Schonzeit für JEDES Bundesland wissen.
Sondern nur für sein eigenes Bundesland. Und dat reicht auch.

Und ich kenne auch die ganzen Schonzeiten die in SH gelten.


----------



## larsgerkens (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

reicht doch jetzt oder? ihr sollt mefofänge posten und nicht die schonzeiten platttreten <--- 3 mal t... scheiß neue rechtschreibung...

seit nett zueinander 

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

So und wenn ihr mir nu nicht glaubt dann schick Jonas (mepps) euch nu mal ein Bild von einem meiner Erfolge.
Wo von ich schon mehrere gehabt habe.
Das Bild kommt.
Und es ist von diesem Jahr.
Genauer vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Björn, es waren nur *68* cm - aber mit 3300 Gramm ganz schön fett.





sieht gut aus .... würde mir schon mehr als reichen das "nur" ..... :m


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Das ist zwar auch ein guter Fisch, aber ich glaube meiner war besser.
Siehe Bild was noch von Jónas (mepps) kommt.

Naja fang ich auch nicht jedes Wochenende.


----------



## Mepps (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

So um jetzt ein wenig den streit zu schlichten  gibts jetzt das bild von pattx mefo vom letzten WE..ich sag nur petrie und die 100gr, um mich zu schalgen schaffste auch noch#6  ne mal im ernst super leistung und dabsolut genailer fisch!!#6 #6 #6  gerät: shimano lesath 3m 10-30gr|supergri  ,shimnao stella 4000FB und als köder nen snaps in silber! es war ein kurzer aber extrem heftiger fight!!!

[img=http://img481.*ih.us/img481/4106/pattx25qc.th.jpg]

PETRIE:m


----------



## Mepps (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

http://img481.*ih.us/img481/4106/pattx25qc.jpg


----------



## Mepps (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ach ja das gute Tier hatte 10Pfund bei 73cm#6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Na Jungs da guckt ihr wah.
Dat hättet ihr nicht von mir gedacht.

Ist ja ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wow du bist echt der Held ...
Irgendwie muss ich grad an nen Spruch denken ... war irgendwas mit Dicken Bauern und dummen Kartoffeln oder so ähnlich |uhoh:


----------



## HAL9000 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@Pattex:Sauber,die sieht doch schon ganz ordentlich aus.Habe dieses Jahr schon nen 4Kilo Fisch keschern dürfen.Zwar nicht an meiner Rute,war trotzdem schön mal wieder nen größeren Fisch in Natura zu sehen.
....und zur Schonzeit:Ich habe meinen Fischereischein seit Anfang der 80er und da mußte man noch keine Prüfung machen.Trotzdem sollte man sich über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen natürlich informieren,was dann ja auch auf diesem Wege geschehen ist.
Gruß aus FL Thor


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ach bleib mal ruhig.
Dat ist doch alles Spass.


----------



## MFGI (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Na Jungs da guckt ihr wah.
> Dat hättet ihr nicht von mir gedacht.
> 
> Ist ja ein schöner Fisch.



Schöner Fisch, nur für eine *Huldigung* reicht`s noch lange nicht.|supergri


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ HAL9000
Endlich mal einer der dat auch versteht.
Aber ist sonst auch egal mit den Schonzeiten.
So einen Fisch habe ich auch zum erstenmal gefangen.
War aber ein geiler Angeltag, ausser dem habe ich auch an diesem Tag noch eine Mefo von 46 cm gefangen.

Und nun Frieden hier.....


----------



## Mepps (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Na Jungs da guckt ihr wah.
> Dat hättet ihr nicht von mir gedacht.
> 
> Ist ja ein schöner Fisch.


 
....du kannst dich auch unglücklich ausdrücken!!!   
An alle die sich angegriffen fühlen: Nehmts nich so ernst  Pattx meints nich so


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun Frieden hier.....



Wer auf sich auf ungeschickteste Art so präsentiert und in einem Infoforum jemanden herabsetzt weil er etwas fragt sollte mal ´n Gang runterschalten


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Jojojo


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Achso...schöner Fisch Patrick #6


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Joa fängt man aber auch nicht jeden Tag.
Wenn man überhaupt mal das Glück hat so einen Fisch zu fangen.

OK Jungs FRIEDEN.................................

War doch alles nur Spass


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> gerät: shimano lesath 3m 10-30gr|supergri  ,shimnao stella 4000FB und als köder nen snaps in silber!



Sachma wie kannst du dir mit 16 und dazu noch als Schüler eigentlich so ein gerät leisten |kopfkrat


----------



## jole (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

nen hammer fisch 

bei deinem traum tackel |supergri 

glückwunsch #6 #6 

vom bodensee

cao jole


----------



## Mepps (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sachma wie kannst du dir mit 16 und dazu noch als Schüler eigentlich so ein gerät leisten |kopfkrat


 
Mannmann wie oft hab ich mich das schon gefragt #6 
Aber Führerschein und Computer kanner sich jetzt nich mehr leisten 
Ich muss ehrkich sagen, dass mir mit 17 ne speedmaster und technium mgs reichen 
naja  jeder wie er meint..


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ kochtoppangler
Für das Geschirr hab ich einige Wochen hart gearbeitet.
Joa und von dem Geld hab ich mir das dann gekauft.
Und wenn man öfters los ist dann ist gutes Gerät auch wichtig.

Und dann 800 Euro für gutes Gerät auszugeben tut dann aber auch not.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Also in den alter hab ich noch mit 30 € Ruten und genausoteuren Rollen gefischt ...

Sagte ich schon das ich für nen Meerforellenfänge laber - Thread bin ?
Die Fangmeldungen hier muss man ja schon suchen ...


----------



## Juliannn (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also in den alter hab ich noch mit 30 € Ruten und genausoteuren Rollen gefischt ...
> 
> Sagte ich schon das ich für nen Meerforellenfänge laber - Thread bin ?
> Die Fangmeldungen hier muss man ja schon suchen ...


 
richtig, nen laber thread wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ich bin schon seit fast 3 Jahren an der Ostsee oft unterwegs zum Mefo fischen.
Und da ich Probleme mit der Twin Power hatte habe ich mir dann dieses Geschirr gekauft und hoffe, dass ich damit besser klar komme.
Und die Rute war ne Sportex carat spin 2 mit der ich auch nicht ganz zu frieden war.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Oh, wat ein tolles Fischlein. 
Ich komm nun leider erst Anfang Juni nach Fehmarn. Da sind die Mefos wahrscheinlich alle wieder weg oder hat man dann ( ohne Boot ) auch noch eine Chance ? Ich war noch nie auf Fehmarn und ich habe auch noch nie in der Ostsee geangelt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Also im Juni wirds noch schwerer sein eine zu erwischen , allerdings hat man Nachts (sagen zumindest viele hier) und Morgens so in der zeit von 2 Stunden vor , bis zwei Stunden nach der Dämmerung noch einigermaßen gute Chancen eine zu erwischen .

Dafür wirst du zu dieser Jahreszeit ne schöne Angellei auf Hornhechte haben , die sind auch für Meeresneulinge kein problem . Und beim hornhechtangeln besteht auch immer die Chance das auch mal ne Forelle zupackt ...


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ Pattex

Na dann zieht doch ein alter Mann mal ganz artig den Hut vor der Jugend und sagt "herzlichen Glühstrupf" ähhhmmmm |kopfkrat   |schild-g   meinte ich natürlich. #h  #6


----------



## JunkieXL (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

*schüttel* Hornhecht den schmeiß ich wieder rein schmeckt mir garnet und um die zu fangen muss man nich viel können ausser sie finden  ud das ist im sommer nicht schwer!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> *schüttel* Hornhecht den schmeiß ich wieder rein schmeckt mir garnet und um die zu fangen muss man nich viel können ausser sie finden  ud das ist im sommer nicht schwer!



Na, Du machst einem ja Mut und Appetit. Aber ein wenig Infos hab ich mir bei Brösel, Nordlicht etc. doch schon einmal geholt. Und wenn es denn ein paar Dorsche werden, wär ich halt auch zufrieden. Was den Hornhecht betrifft, habe ich aber schon ein paar gute Küchenrezepte gefunden.
Meerforelle ist zwar ein Traum aber ein Barben-und Welsspezi vom Rhein kann bei seinem ersten Ostseebesuch ja keine Wunder erwarten. Oder doch ?
Jedenfalls freue ich mich auf Fehmarn.
Was ich bei der Buchung nicht so ganz umrissen habe = Zur gleichen Zeit ist Fussball-Weltmeisterschaft. Und Fussball schaue ich halt gerne. Dann noch nachts Angeln ? Oh weh !


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> *schüttel* Hornhecht den schmeiß ich wieder rein schmeckt mir garnet und um die zu fangen muss man nich viel können ausser sie finden  ud das ist im sommer nicht schwer!



Kann ich nicht verstehen ich find die Dinger sehr lecker und außerdem machen sie an der Angel auch noch ordentlich Spaß .
Leichter zu fangen als n Dorsch sind sie auch nicht ...


----------



## JunkieXL (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

naja ich hab mal an einem tag über 50 (davon hab ich die 10 mitgenommen) von den teilen gefangen seitdem bin ich geheilt! ich weis das es menschen gibt die hornhecht sehr gerne essen, ich gehör nicht dazu. zum angeln und wieder schwimmen lassen sind sie ok  oder ich verschenk sie an andere angler


----------



## detlefb (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Spinperfekt schrieb:
			
		

> #h Kleine Frage,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, wann die Mefo an der Küste Schonzeit hat?
> 
> Gruß Spinperfekt



Doppelt fragen bringt mehr Wissen.....|gr: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1011961&postcount=43

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1011961&postcount=44


----------



## larsgerkens (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

hornhecht hat viel zu viele gräten, die man allerdings sehr gut sieht  ....
schließe mich da jungie xl an .... catch and release is zwar nicht die feine engl. aber was solls.... 

petri und gruß


----------



## Pattex (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Das bringt zwar ein riesen Spass die Hornhechte zu beangeln.
Aber der Gschmack dieser Fische ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Wir haben es mal versucht ein paar von ihnen zu räuchern aber so der Hammer war auch dies nicht.


----------



## Trolldoc (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Das bringt zwar ein riesen Spass die Hornhechte zu beangeln.
> Aber der Gschmack dieser Fische ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Wir haben es mal versucht ein paar von ihnen zu räuchern aber so der Hammer war auch dies nicht.


 
naja, Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden und es muss ja nicht auf alle treffen.
Ich habe auch schon Hornhechte gerächert und war/bin begeistert, der einige 
"Nachteil" ist, dass an den Hornhechten so wenig dran ist....aber dafür kann man die Gräten gut sehen!!!


----------



## havkat (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin!

Ähhhm..... nur mal zur Erinnerung.

Dieses Thema lautet: "*Meerforellen*fänge Januar 2006"

Empfehle ein neues Hornpuper - Thema wenn der Raps blüht.


----------



## Micky (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ähhhm..... nur mal zur Erinnerung.
> Dieses Thema lautet: "*Meerforellen*fänge Januar 2006"
> Empfehle ein neues Hornpuper - Thema wenn der Raps blüht.



 |good: |good:|good:
Es ist wirklich nervig wenn hier ohne Ende gelabert wird und die Fänge/Schneidermeldungen muss man mitten drin suchen, aber es ist ja anscheinend egal was der Thread-Eröffner in seinem 1. Posting schreibt. :v


----------



## Schnappa (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Ja moinsen @all,
wir (das heisst zwei nicht Boarder und meine wenigkeit)wollten am Wochenende mal die Ostsee unsicher machen, ist denn dann noch jemand so verrückt um fischen zu gehen??|kopfkratWir haben uns gedacht so schön Lecker am samstag morgen Eckernförde(Waabs)Das könnte dochwas werden,oder?Hat jemand bessere Ideen|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Okay Zurück zum Thema .

Wo : Stohl
Wann : Heute 14 -16 Uhr
Womit : Alles mögliche was über 25 gr wiegt
Wind : Stärke 3 auflandig
Wasser : 1m hohe Wellen , trotzdem recht klar
Temperatur : saumäßig Arsch kalt , außerdem nass wegen den Wellen
Wassertemp : Noch kälter
Fische : Wie zu erwarten null komma garnix

Ich als Förde verwöhnter hatte gedacht das bei Windstärke 3 höchstens n paar kleine Wellen sind , min sonen Brechern hätt ich nicht gerechnet .
Da ich aber nicht wollte das die 40 km umsonst waren hab ichs halt doch 2 Stunden probiert ...

@ Schnapper und alle anderen : Es gibt jetzt n Laberthread ...


----------



## aesche100 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Neues von der Mefofront!
Wo? WH
Wann? 21.01.06   8.00Uhr-16.30.Uhr
Köder? Witch, Hansen Flash,Eitz-Blinker
Wind? von SW2-3 auf ONO6
Wasser? am Rand 5 m trübe dann klar, nach Auffrischen NO 1m Welle mit Kraut
Fische: 2 Mefos 43cm + 46 cm und 1 Regenbogen 54cm


Mehrere Angler haben nur kurz durchgehalten und sind ohne Fisch weg.

Sensation! Habe einen Wobbler, den ich vor Weihnachten verloren habe heute morgen bei ruhigem Wasser wiedergefunden.Drilling zwar angerostet aber ansonsten ok.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin Aesche!

Tolle Fische und krasse Sache mit dem Köder :q


----------



## larsgerkens (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

jap!! petri... aber regenbogenforelle vor wh find ich schon sehr lustig  ausgebrochene zuchtforelllen?


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wo : Rerik;
Wann : 21.01.06  12 -16 Uhr;
Womit : Gladsax rot/schwarz 27gr.; Snap rot/schwarz 30gr; Kinetic rot/orange 27gr.;
Wind : Stärke 3-4 O, später 4-5 ONO;
Wasser : 5m leicht getrübt vereinzelt Kraut, danach klar;
Temperatur : erst 2,0 °C, später -0,5 °C;
Wassertemp : 1 °C
Fische : eine Meerforelle 44 cm |rolleyes 

Gut das Sie untermaßig war, so konnte ich meinem Motto "der erste Fisch des Jahres geht wieder zurück ins Wasser" treu bleiben.
Den Biss hatte ich so gegen 13:30 Uhr.
Kurz darauf tauchte in Wurfweite (ca.80m) eine Robbe (Seehund ?) auf. #d 
Und was soll ich sagen, der Kerl fand mich wohl recht lustig. Sie schwamm ne gute halbe Stunde in meiner Wurfweite umher. :q 
Dann hatte Sie wohl die Faxen dicke und schwamm Richtung SW (Halbinsel Wustrow) #h


----------



## bewillknevill (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wo: eckernförde
Wann: Heute 14.15- 15.15
Wie: Wobbler
Wind 2-3 ost
Wasser: ersten 10 m leicht trüb und dann klar
Wellen: 0-50cm
Fisch:3 Mefos 2-45cm 1-42 cm
Waren ab zwölf da und 12.30 ersten kontankt dann 2stunden nichts und dann innerhalb von einer stunde 3 stück!!!
und das waren sogar  meine  ersten Mefos


----------



## Schnappa (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Eintrag Lockbuch:
Gestern:9.00Uhr-11.45Uhr
Wo:Eckernförde/Waabs
Köder:Alles was fangen hätte können#c
Wer:meiner einer +nichtboardi +8weitere Leute am Wasser
Fische:NIX mit überhaubt nichts obendrauf
Wetter:Zuerst sw später gedreht n
Ausser einen geilen Sonnenaufgang mit Ententeichoptik,das alleine hat den Tag erst gekrönt,mussten die angeltour leider abbrechen da es meinem Rücken nicht wirklich besser ging


----------



## Flala - Flifi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin!
@bewillknevill
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Dann bist du ab sofort wohl auch als nicht mehr therapierbar einzustufen! :q 

Gruß!

Martin


----------



## Schnappa (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@bewillknevill
Fettes petrie:q auch von mir!Wo und von wann bis wann warst du denn in eckernförde?;+


----------



## larsgerkens (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wo: wh
Wann: Heute 14.00- 16.30
Wie: Wobbler, blinker hansen flash
Wind: minimal aus ost
Wasser: angetrübt
Wellen: nix
Fisch: auch nix

sah mal wieder vielversprechend aus!! mit kleinem schlauchboot draußen gewesen, bis auf einen mefo biß beim schleppen hatten ich und hurricaneangler nix....auch blinkern brachte keinen erfolg

gruß und petri

lars


----------



## bewillknevill (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

@ schnappa
heute zuerst in schönhagen bis 12uhr da war nix und dann ab in die bucht bei kiek ut steilküste. Gestern konnte ich leider nicht weil alleine  ist das zu teuer.
@flafla flifi
ich bin noch therapierbar 
therapie ist: bis zum bauch im wasser stehen und angeln


----------



## TankMan (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Datum: 22.01.2006
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht, Kiekut
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Köderkiste
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: laut BSH um O, Stärke 2-3
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 10.00 bis 13.00
Lufttemperatur: -4,5 bis -2°C
Wasserstand: normal, später auflaufend, leicht wellig (Dünung von der offenen See)
Sicht (Wasser): klar bis leicht angetrübt
Wassertemp.: 1,5° C (?)
Wer: ich
Fisch: wieder keiner - ich muss wohl mit dem Saisonstart noch warten...! Gestern durfte ich in Stohl die Macht der Natur erleben - innerhalb von 40 Minuten wandelte sich das Wetter von "prima Bedingungen" zu "Angeln unmöglich", danach noch ein kurzer Versuch am Nordausgang der Kieler Förde (Strande / Bülk) im Windschatten, war aber nicht der Rede wert. Heute mehrere Zupfer, ein klasse Nachläufer (DAS Fischchen hätte ich gern zum Auftakt gehabt...). Fisch ist jedenfalls da, siehe Threat oben, weiterhin hatte ein anderer Mefo-Verrückter bis zum Mittag eine schöne (geschätzte) 60er. Mal abwarten, was der "Gruß aus Rußland" bringt.
Bis denne
Björn


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wann : heute 14 - 18 uhr
Wo : Kieler Förde , mehrere Stellen
Köder : Stripper 14 gr weiß
Fisch : nö


----------



## kasimir (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

wann:sonntach 10-16 uhr
wo:Schönhagen 
Köder:Wobbler,blinker
wassertemp:knapp über 0
wind:ca 2-3
wer:ich und juliannn
Fisch:NIX kein nachläufer  garnichts
fazit:warte biss das russlandwetter vorbei ist "zu kalt brrr"


----------



## kasimir (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

verdammt mist !!!! naja ihr könnts bestimmt trotzdem lesen


----------



## wobbler michi (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Glückwünsch an die Fänger, besonders an bewillnevill#6 , guter Start ins 
Meerforellenfischen.
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## TankMan (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

*Datum*: 27.01.2006
*Wo*: Eckernförder Bucht, Kiekut
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Falkfish Spröcket, Thor, Kinetic Salty, Stripper
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: zuerst ONO, Stärke 2-3, danach auf OSO drehend
*Himmel*: wolkig
*Uhrzeit*: 10.00 bis 13.00
*Lufttemperatur*: -2,5 bis 1,5°C
*Wasserstand*: normal, leicht wellig, gekräuselte Oberfläche
*Sicht* (Wasser): klar bis leicht angetrübt, VIEL Seegras und Tang
*Wassertemp*.: um 0° C (lausig kalt)
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: wie ausgestorben - muß wohl an den kalten Temperaturen der vergangenen Tage liegen.
Noch eine Anmerkung zu einigen Posts in diesem Thread: dat Ding hier heisst "Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006". Ich war eigentlich der Meinung, dass dies hier eine "Datenbank" darstellt, die interessierten Boardies (besonders denen, die nicht so häufig bzw. schnell ans Wasser kommen) einen Überblick gibt, wo, was und wann - evtl. auch auf welchen Köder - geht oder nicht, um so vielleicht ne' Nullnummer zu vermeiden bzw. den (witterungsbedingt) falschen Platz anzufahren. Leider ist dieser Thread in der letzten Zeit zu einer Art "Bild" mutiert, getreu dem Motto: "SENSATIONELL! HABE GEILE MEFO IN DEM DEUTSCHEN TEIL DER OSTSEE GEFANGEN! NÄCHSTE WOCHE FANGE ICH WIEDER EINE!" Vielleicht sehe ich die Sache etwas kleinkariert, aber Postings mit dem Inhalt "ich habe in XXX ne' Forelle der Größe XXX gefangen" finde ich ein bißchen dürftig. Schreibt halt ein paar Zeilen me(e)hr ...|supergri 

Björn


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Werde es morgen nachmittag einmal in der Geltinger Bucht versuchen. Soll ja die Sonne scheinen. Vieleicht hilft es ja in der flachen Bucht zu einem Fang.
Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen kurze PM an mich.

Sven


----------



## aesche100 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wann: Gestern
Wo: WH
Wie: Spinnfischen
Köder: Witch, Hansen Flash, Mörre Sild
Wind:ONO 2-3
Zeit: 8 -17.00 Uhr
Wasserstand: niedrig, anfangs trübe dann klar
Fisch: 2 Meeris 42 und 49 cm
Beißzeit:15.00 u.15.45 Uhr


Es war hartes Angeln mit kalten Füßen aber trotzdem erfolgreich.


----------



## JunkieXL (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wann: Heute 28.01.06
Wo: Steilküste Kühlungsborn-Wittenbeck
Wie:Wattangeln/Spinnfischen
Köder: Dega Fyn/ Norwegischen Wobbler
Wind: kaum vorhanden s/sw
Zeit: 16.00 - 17.45
Wasser: sau kalt mit kleinen Eisschollen ...
Fisch: NIX nichmal nen Dorsch

War A**** kalt, Eiszapfen an der Rute und kalte Finger und Füße...
so ich fang irgendwie nixmehr


----------



## JunkieXL (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wann: Heute 29.01.06
 Wo: Seebrücke Kühlungsborn
 Wie:Spinnfischen
 Köder: ganze Box (Spöket,Fyn ...)
 Wind: kaum vorhanden s/sw
 Zeit: 6.00 - 8.45
 Wasser: sau kalt mit kleinen Eisschollen ...
 Fisch: NIX nichmal nen Dorsch

Wollte eigentlich im Hellwerden noch nen paar Dorsche 
blinkern aber war wieder typischer Fall von denkst de. 
kein Zupfer nix ... auf den Steinen wächst kaum noch Tang ich glaub das Wasser ist einfach zu kalt!


----------



## gerwinator (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

wann: heute von 12.30 bis 16.00
wo: wh
wer: ich
fische: nüscht

so zum angeln war das wetter angenehm, nur doof das meine wathose ein loch genau im schritt hat... wurd nach 3 stunden doch etwas kalt #q 

die andern landangler den ich begegnet bin waren auch schneider, aber n trupp bellyboater war grad am parkplatz als ich zurückkam, die hatten paar fische, mindestens eine mefo und ein richtich schön dorsch hab ich gesehn...
die jungs fuhren mit ihren bellys aber nich in wurfweite, daher ,meine schlussfolgerung: der fisch is da, aber weiter draußen


----------



## troutfisher (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

|jump: 

Der Trupp Bellyboater waren wir :m . Nachdem wir in Dezember beschlossen
haben ein privaten Bellyboat Königsangeln zu veranstalten ,war gestern das erste Königsangeln von vier Temine.

*Datum*: 29.01.2006
*Wo*: WH
*Angelmethode*: Bellyboat
*Köder*: Falkfish Spröcket, Thor, Kinetic Salty, Stripper alles
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 7.20 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: S-SW Stärke 2-3, 
*Himmel*: wolkig
*Uhrzeit*: 10.00 bis 16:00
*Lufttemperatur*: -2,5 bis 1,5°C
*Wasserstand*: normal, leicht wellig, gekräuselte Oberfläche
*Sicht* (Wasser): klar bis leicht angetrübt, VIEL Seegras und Tang
*Wassertemp*.: um 0° C (lausig kalt)
*Wer*: Krumme Rute (Bellyboat Freunde Ellerbek ) #6 
*Fisch*: Am Vormittag wie ausgestorben vorne am Strand war nichts zu machen, auch die Wattfischer hatten nichts. Zwei von uns waren zu erst
ca 100-150m vom Strand und nichts. Aber Nachmittags an der Spitze hatte einer von uns zwei Mefos ca 50 cm und einer ist entwischt ( die Mefos so bei
4m ) und ein Dorsch. Ich bin dann auch zur Spitz gepaddelt und hatte  4 Dorsch so alle 50 cm in 1 Stunde aber alle bei 7m.

Gruß
troutfisher |wavey:


----------



## Mepps (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Wie gesagt war ich heute mit Pattex für 6 std in Schönhagen und trotz intensivstem fischen: NIX:c :c :c 

Wann : heute 10-16 uhr
Wo : Schönhagen
Köder : Spöket, Snapps, Grizzly Coast 
Fisch : NÖSCHT


----------



## Flala - Flifi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006*

Moin!

Endlich konnte ich mal wieder an die Küste!!

*Datum*: Dienstag, 31.1.06
*Wo*: 7.00 - 9.00 Dahmeshöved, 10.30 - 13.00 WH, 14.00 - 18.00 Hohenfelde / Hubertusberg
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen, DH Spinnen, WH+Hohenf. Fliegenfischen
*Köder*: Spöket, Snaps, Polarmagnus, Schwebegarnele, div. Reizmuster
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund, Sandgrund mit großen Steinen
*Wind*: WNW Stärke 3-4
*Himmel*: sonnig, einzelne Wolken oder Hochnebelfelder
*Lufttemperatur*: ca. 0° bis 5°C
*Wasserstand*: normal, wellig, leichte Strömung mit der Windrichtung
*Sicht* (Wasser): klar bis leicht angetrübt, wenigeSchwebeteilchen
*Wassertemp*.: ca. 0° C  laut BSH
*Wer*: ich ganz alleine
*Fisch*: Leider garnichts, außer einem Kinetc Salty und einem Falkfish Witch, die ich vom Dahmer Steinriff gesammelt habe (in nicht ganz knietiefem Wasser).


Gruß,

Martin


----------

